# iphone as ipod



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

Want to use my iphone as ipod with pandora radio, feeding my Onkyo 606. Looking for ideas on the best way to do this and keeping the phone charged at the same time getting the best possible sound.

Thanks for any and all inputs.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

You might try using the USB port on your set top box as a source of USB power - then using a 3.5mm to RCA cable for the audio output. Your other option is something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-CD-IU50V-Interface-Cable-iPhone/dp/B001TINUF4


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the Onkyo iPod dock and it works really well. Hooks directly to the receivers tape input and will even display the info on your display.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the idea of the Onkyo docking station. It incorporates nicely into the system and does what you are looking for. 

Matteo


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

Matteo said:


> I like the idea of the Onkyo docking station. It incorporates nicely into the system and does what you are looking for.
> 
> Matteo


Check out Ebay as there are so many brands out there for half the price that do the same thing. I use mine when I go on holidays to take movies with me to view on any tv to save :spend::spend: and then use it to play music and charge on a docking station when im home but the picture and sound is only as good as you record it. 

Dave


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That is a great idea, Dave, thanks. I plug mine into a.c. which is inconvenient but I have the cable box right there.


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> That is a great idea, Dave, thanks. I plug mine into a.c. which is inconvenient but I have the cable box right there.


There is so many software programs now for converting your own DVD's to Ipod movie files which make life so easy.

Here are a few if anyone is looking.

dvdfab
convertxtodvd
winavi converter
nero 8,9 and 10

There is also once you can purchase from itunes but they are all great and all do the same thing.

Dave.


----------

